# Weemans photo run in to the Scottish season :)



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Thought i'd start a photo (whoring) journal of my run into the shows,first show is first weekend in May and the next two successive weekends after,first pics posted are at 14 weeks out and second lot are from last night,feel free to point and snigger 

View attachment P1060316 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1060317 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1060323 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1060325 (Small).JPG


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

and these ones are from last night......


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

and a few more


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking good Weeman, hope to meet you at one of the shows soon.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

lo weeman you are everywere  looking good m8 its all coming together.

oh and happy birthday for tommorow


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Who made Weeman a mod? There goes the neighbourhood!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lol thanks guys appreciate it 

Tall,you luv it mate,i bring my own brand of filth with me


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

looking good weeman you guys on here are an inspiration


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

it quite clear from the pics that you are embarrased by your shoes. i'll not probe. otherwise, in good shape mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> it quite clear from the pics that you are embarrased by your shoes. i'll not probe. otherwise, in good shape mate.


He's borrowed Mrs Weeman's stripper heels again for the gym :becky:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

damn it you both got me!!! i thought i was being cunning as well......


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lookin good mate!! cant wait to see how ya progress!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, did you make a pig of yourself at your barbie party??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LeeB-cheers mate 

weebam- aye a made a pig of myself lol i look about 14wks out again today cos of all the water lmao body is bloated as fck,always dose me good tho,looking forward to when it all drains away,just about to go pound the streets for cardio in a mo! urgh!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Things starting to tighten in now and am finally ahead of this same point last year,looking slightly puffy as it was cheat day yesterday (well,cheat cpl hours) and am 7lbs heavier today so thats expected as normally i'd be anything up to 14lbs heavier after a normal cheat day,next goal is to just keep bringing it in and get peeled all being well!

An even keel needs to come off all over but more so than the rest lower back/glutes/hams still holding good bit of fat.

still got a good bit to shift,but feeling more confident about getting there now 

View attachment P1070287 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1070288 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1070289 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1070290 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1070293 (Small).JPG


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

and a few more 

View attachment P1070301 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1070303 (Small).JPG


View attachment P1070306 (Small).JPG


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

its all starting to flow weeman bit of couler helps to


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking much better mate, its starting to come together well now.


----------



## The Nutrition Worx (Mar 16, 2009)

big improvements ... really beginning to come in now .. keep it going mate u will be bang on target


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

thanks guys 

bet your relieved to see it shifting doug,i know i am!!!you musta wondered WTF when you seen me at yours lol getting there now mate


----------



## dan danz (Jan 17, 2009)

u look amazing mate

u do look like u been kegged by someone tho every pic ur trousers round ur ankles lol !

no but serious fantastic shape

how long you been working to get like that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

lo thanks mate,i've been training on and off for about 18 years,started taking it seriously at the end of 2005 and competed for the first time in 2006


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

this was me in 2003 after going off the rails for a cple years and not training and the other pic was taken just before my first show in 2006.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I like that first picture, I could probably compete against you in that one!


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thats some change in 3 years !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Extreme said:


> I like that first picture, I could probably compete against you in that one!


lmfao your not that bad mate ffs!!!

Few from last night,still coming in,still need to get more fat off and also get shot of this sheen of water thats covering everything,cutting back cardio from 3 hours a day to 80 mins a day in an attempt to see if that will help and also may increase carbs ever so slightly


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump..................


----------



## dan danz (Jan 17, 2009)

what cycles u been running weeman ... and how long . the difference is amazing look like a god damn rock


----------

